# 65 Gallons of Simple in a box



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

downnnn
dowwwwn


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

WTF?

Where did this thread go? I was gonna pipe in with my 2 cents...


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well,

The tank transfer is all done.

..

Right side Island


















Left side island



















Front


----------



## ChefMark (Oct 23, 2010)

Tank is looking very very clean. I like the way you set it up
Great job.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah the tank is looking awesome! Very clean and nicely organized!

You editted out your initial post; can you tell me if this was a tank upgrade, you moved your tank or just a general overhaul of your previous setup? Overall it's looking great! Keep it up!


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

a tank upgrade.
my old 33 Long to a 65g.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

All thing are well in the ne tank


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

woww things are still looking amazing! VERY very clean!
and I see the rbta moved itself up. it's bubbling very nicely too.

can you tell me where you got your tank, and did you do the overflow box yourself? i may want another 65g.....


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

ok wtf? how come clowns seem to host in everything, even a flower pot now, but I can't get mine to host anything.

Nice tank by the way, what lighting are you using?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

You can get standard 65g from petsmart or big als.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> ok wtf? how come clowns seem to host in everything, even a flower pot now, but I can't get mine to host anything.
> 
> Nice tank by the way, what lighting are you using?


LOL
yeah i kept an ocellaris clownfish last year and at one point provided it with 5 BUBBLE TIP ANEMONES (2rbta and 3gbta) and he didn't touch a single one.. months and months went by and still nothing so I feel your pain man. lol

and yes i do realize that the anemones I've provided are not natural hosts suited for false perculas but i get sick and tired of seeing all these youtube videos of successful hosts with bta that i desperately wanted one of my own.

now I recently picked up a tiny pair of ocellaris clowns at about an inch in size and am praying they'll host a rbta i have in the tank. I tried the picture taped to the tank idea last time and it didn't work.. but I just put that picture up yesterday and within an HOUR the clowns who usually hang around the front of the tank, started to hang out right ABOVE the rbta!!!! 

They would swoop down and get within an inch of the tentacles before going back up.. sometimes even closer but not actually touch the tentacle so i'm really hoping it's gonna host really really soon!

i read what hubert posted on AP saying that clownfish typically learn by seeing other clownfish so it makes sense to put a picture up with a clown inside an anemone.. just hope it puts two-and-two together and i'm one happy camper! fingers crossed!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

marblerye said:


> LOL
> yeah i kept an ocellaris clownfish last year and at one point provided it with 5 BUBBLE TIP ANEMONES (2rbta and 3gbta) and he didn't touch a single one.. months and months went by and still nothing so I feel your pain man. lol
> 
> and yes i do realize that the anemones I've provided are not natural hosts suited for false perculas but i get sick and tired of seeing all these youtube videos of successful hosts with bta that i desperately wanted one of my own.
> ...


I have a bubble tip as well, maybe I should give the picture idea a shot. I wonder if it actually works or if they are just blowing smoke our butts.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn colors are wayy off





































dont know how to turn html raw mode on this fourm. so here a link to a vid

http://s713.photobucket.com/albums/ww137/wha_gwan/?action=view&current=MOV08283.mp4

If any1 can enbed it. It would be nice.

Stocking is going fairly well,

But I just dont know what to put on the LR..
..Its driving me nuts.


----------

